
Quicken 2007 Might Work On OS X 10.7 Lion, Not Right Away - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/quicken_2007_might_work_on_lion_not_right_away/
======
ashearer
Summary: Quicken 2007 is PowerPC code, which means that it won't run on the
next OS X, but it's too difficult to port to Intel. So for the past few months
they've been trying to embed Rosetta into it instead, and if it goes well they
may re-release the PowerPC codebase with Rosetta attached.

It surprises me that Quicken's code was written in such an irreparably
PowerPC-specific way that it justifies months of Rosetta integration work.
Intuit previously had experience developing Quicken on 68K (Mac) and Intel
(Windows), and had just undergone the 68K-to-PowerPC transition, so PowerPC
was hardly their one and only architecture.

Wild speculation, but what if the problem isn't really how the code is
written, but that the developers who understand Quicken 2007 are gone. (What
if even the people who understand how to _compile_ Quicken 2007 are gone?)
That would certainly explain a preference for an emulation-like solution over
making small fixes and recompiling.

